# Spearing decoys



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm about to buy my first spear (I'm looking at a 9" Pawlak spear from Darkhouse), and I'm wondering about what decoy to use, size, and the best places to buy them.
I will probably mostly be spearing pike, but will also try spearing a muskellunge where legal.

I see some people on here have some very impressive hand made decoys, but I'm looking for a starter decoy, and some decoy pins for a live sucker, too.

I've found some decoys for sale here:
http://www.anglersmart.com/index.php?cPath=41
Are these good?

What decoys do you guys like and where do you get them?


----------



## jasonmichalski (Feb 23, 2012)

Well I make my own because I had started spearing just after my second daughter was born and was broke. Bearcreek I hear needs tuning and they may run ok. I like a decoy harness but a pin you linked will work. This year I'm making my own harnesses as I make my own quick strike rigs now and I have the tools. Laser cut spears are ok look into the spear firefighter has its made on the west side of the state and I hear great this about those spears but I think they run $200 I also forged my own spear and carving knifes, I've had great luck spinning a painted half red and white golf ball too.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

My best producer last year was a 20 dollar Marvin Johnson cisco deke. I believe his company is Lake Superior Decoys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## YKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Ditto. The cisco by Lake Superior Fish Decoy was my best by far second by the sucker.

Here is a link:
http://www.midarkhouse.org/LSFD.htm


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Marvin's dekes swim real slow and the pike go nuts. I think the friggin thing gets hit ten different times in this video!


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Just watching that video gets me so stoked!!! Here are a few that my dad made for me. Perch hasn't seen water and sucker has been hit more times then I can count!














posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## YKJ (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is a couple 37 inchers taken with the cisco and sucker


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I'm about to buy my first spear (I'm looking at a 9" Pawlak spear from Darkhouse), and I'm wondering about what decoy to use, size, and the best places to buy them.
> I will probably mostly be spearing pike, but will also try spearing a muskellunge where legal.
> 
> I see some people on here have some very impressive hand made decoys, but I'm looking for a starter decoy, and some decoy pins for a live sucker, too.
> ...


We like all of them and get them all over! No one decoy is going to be the best every where. Just like fishin in general you will find what lake likes what decoy and what colors seem to produce in general. 

For a starter, i would get a red/white or similar/general/all around color. If you can get a slow decoy. You can always add a couple slit shot to the front fins to make it faster. I haven't figured out a quick fix to slow a decoy down.... 

I recomend making your decoys. It is fun, quite easy, and more rewarding spearing that fish that came into "your" decoy.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> I'm about to buy my first spear (I'm looking at a 9" Pawlak spear from Darkhouse), and I'm wondering about what decoy to use, size, and the best places to buy them.
> I will probably mostly be spearing pike, but will also try spearing a muskellunge where legal.
> 
> I see some people on here have some very impressive hand made decoys, but I'm looking for a starter decoy, and some decoy pins for a live sucker, too.
> ...



If you're going to deal with Darkhouse, just ask Dick (owner & MS member) - he's a straight shooter & will give you good advice!

Tell'M I sent ya!


----------



## Outback48371 (Sep 28, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> My best producer last year was a 20 dollar Marvin Johnson cisco deke. I believe his company is Lake Superior Decoys.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ditto! I have 2 more in the mail as I write this. 
You will have to look hard to find a nicer guy than Marv.
Keep in mind Marv has no internet site, tried to explain the advantages and he wasn't haveing it. 

Here is how to get hold of: 

Marv Johnston
PO Box 44
Deer River, MN. 56636

Tel. (218) 246-2650


----------

